# Home Theater Shack has gone mobile!



## Sonnie

Android, iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad (and soon to be Blackberry) users can now access Home Theater Shack on your mobile device with our new and FREE mobile device app. Simply search the apps market store on your mobile device for "home theater shack" and download the free app. Once downloaded, use your options button to login. 














































































​
If you happen to have screen shots, please share them with us.

We hope you enjoy the new app and look forward to seeing your around the forums. :T


----------



## shaolin95

Not having luck finding it on the android market...can you post the apk file?



PS NVM just got it.


----------



## Sonnie

I am new to all of this, so you will have to tell me what the apk file is and where I can find it. :huh:

Are you searching the app market from your phone? I search on my Droid 2 and it pops right up... showing that it is already installed on my device of course.


----------



## shaolin95

No worries, already installed it...the market is some times a bit temperamental lol


----------



## Sonnie

Ahh... okay. 

I did a search for "home theater" too and we pop up first. :bigsmile:


----------



## taoggniklat

Hmm, could not find on my iPhone. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Sonnie

Well... I was told it was up, but I do not have an iPhone to verify it myself. I suppose it is possible that it has not been listed in the Apple app market yet. They are sometimes slow getting it listed.


----------



## eugovector

Slow would be an understatement. Did Apple confirm that it had been approved? If not, it could be a while (though, after the last revision in term of the app store, it has been going more quickly).


----------



## Sonnie

No... they did not confirm it, but someone else told me they downloaded it, so I assumed it was available. I wonder if this person got confused and they actually have an Android type phone. :whistling:


----------



## devicente

No app for the iPhone yet:crying:


----------



## Sonnie

I promise it is coming... it's paid for! :T


----------



## Cory Phoenix

Just posted this comment using the HTS android app on my Galaxy S. Very slick! :T


----------



## sub_crazy

Very nice, just installed on epic 4g and works great.

Do I have to post more often now?........there goes the free time


----------



## cavchameleon

This is way COOL! Now I can be in touch everywhere...installed on my Android.


----------



## engtaz

Cool


----------



## sga2

No love for Windows phones?

Oh yeah, I forgot I can already access the full site from my smartphone without an app!

sga2


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... the site looks pretty good just as is on some of these devices. You might have to magnify some of the pages to read them, but it still looks pretty good.


----------



## celica_pete21

Not finding it for the iPhone. Any word on when it might pop up?  Definitely pretty excited.


----------



## sub_crazy

sga2 said:


> No love for Windows phones?
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot I can already access the full site from my smartphone without an app!
> 
> sga2


I switched from a windows phone to a Android and all I can say is WOW, what a difference. Now if they can just make me an Android laptop that's the same price as a W7 PC my life would much less stressful.


----------



## Sonnie

We expect the iPhone app to be ready just any day now.


----------



## devicente

App is up for IPhone. Posting from it now! Thanks


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks for letting us know... and I have added more screen shots above. :T


----------



## taoggniklat

Test

iPhone app works!


----------



## RemoteWarrior

Test looks like it is working on my verizon fascinate. Thanks


----------



## Warpdrv

I dl'd it and it works very nicely. 

I was really loving the AVS app and I'm glad you went in this direction Sonnie. 

Great work !!!!!


----------



## lsiberian

It works.


----------



## drdoan

devicente said:


> App is up for IPhone. Posting from it now! Thanks


I am writing this on my iPhone using the new app. Dennis


----------



## cavchameleon

Works on my 3G Slide (Droid), this message from phone. Nice app, finally testing capability now.


----------



## DaddyDan2Five

Is there any chance of this hitting Windows Phone 7?


----------



## Sonnie

That would be up to the developers at www.forumrunner.net

We have been informed that Blackberry will be ready first quarter, but nothing else has been announced at this time. You are welcome to contact their support and encourage them.


----------



## fusionrx

Great to see that you've gone mobile. Now if I only had a smart phone that I could access it from.


----------



## q2bon2b

Very nice app. Just in time for the holidays!:T


----------



## Moonfly

The app looks very slick, fingers crossed for this to make it to my phone :T


----------



## sub_junkie

Just downloaded the app...looks good. Posting from it right now. Very easy to navigate, easy to use; I like it. Good work everyone


----------



## Jason1976

I'm downloading it right now.


----------



## Hagarr

Downloading 
Iphone4


----------



## akeoo7

Will it be available for Nokia smartphones?


----------



## Magyar

Just installed it on my Incredible, thank you!


----------



## Jason1976

Ok it's now installed on my Droid. Only issue I had was logging in the first time. I had to close the app and restart it before it logged me in.


----------



## echopoint

Wow! That's awesome. I'm going to download it now.


----------



## kozak

Nice! I have to try this once i reach home!

BR
Kozak


----------



## Bugster

Great!
Installed


----------



## engtaz

Downloaded for Iphone4


----------



## smurphy522

come on Blackberry App


----------



## Owen Bartley

A BB app? Very cool! I have been looking around at new phones recently, and saw a nice Win7 one (LG maybe?) and the Samsung Galaxy which has a nice screen, but I still really like the keyboard on my Curve so I might just get another standard BB if I replace it soon. The Bold 9780 is supposed to be nice, if nothing revolutionary. I thought the Torch had potential, but it just has the same 480 x 360 display even though it looks bigger.


----------



## tonydp

I love mobile. Only improvement would be to put the " subscribed" option on the bottom instead of "logout" - iPhone user

Please and thank you.


----------



## mdrake

The android app is awesome!!! It works really well on my galaxy tablet.

Matt


----------



## Trizzly

Also loving the iPhone app. Great work fellas.


----------



## brandonnash

I love this app too. Have had it for a little while now and it makes it very quick and easy to browse around on my LG Ally. Highly recommended.


----------



## RayJr

Just got it from the market place today.....great app.


----------



## vann_d

This is nice. My work has implemented a strict internet filtering policy so this is a must have


----------



## vann_d

Can't access the DIY subwoofer database from mobile app. Help anyone? Thanks


----------



## Sonnie

This is because the database is not a forum, it is a separate customized page with the forum look. However, I have created a Sticky Thread in the DIY Subwoofers General Discussion forum titled Quick Links for Mobile Users so that you can access the pages, but they will be presented outside of the mobile format as regular web pages.


----------



## vann_d

Ah ha! Thanks Sonny. That's helpful.


----------

